# How many?



## Melissa.Feb12

Men have YOU had sex with?

Me- 1


----------



## hot tea

Um... A lot.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

hot tea said:


> Um... A lot.

20+ eh ? :winkwink:


----------



## hot tea

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Um... A lot.
> 
> 20+ eh ? :winkwink:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## lb

3! but you know that already lol


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

A lot :blush:


----------



## missZOEEx

Just 1 for me.... :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lauren, yes i did ;)
Ally, sexy time ;)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Lauren, yes i did ;)
> Ally, sexy time ;)

Oh you know it :winkwink: :sex:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

5 haha aparently this makes me a whore so a friend informed me he looked it up lol 5 or more and your no inicent girl any more :D 

( not trying to affend any one or say any of you are whores i just got a giggle from it when he told me last year)


----------



## Strawberrymum

5 no one since I got pregnant so I'm a virgin again I think hehe


----------



## Burchy314

Just the one.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Strawberrymum said:


> 5 no one since I got pregnant so I'm a virgin again I think hehe

If that's how it works than so am I! :happydance:


----------



## Strawberrymum

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> 5 no one since I got pregnant so I'm a virgin again I think hehe
> 
> If that's how it works than so am I! :happydance:Click to expand...

I like to think so! Id have no idea what I was doing now it's been SO long


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Strawberrymum said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> 5 no one since I got pregnant so I'm a virgin again I think hehe
> 
> If that's how it works than so am I! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I like to think so! Id have no idea what I was doing now it's been SO longClick to expand...

:rofl: I feel you! I had sex with my ex-OH (the father of my angel), but there wasn't so much pressure as he was a virgin, so I could have been bloody horrible and he still would have thought I was amazing. :haha:
The thought of having sex with someone who knows what they're doing is terrifying.


----------



## lizardbreath

4, is a good number I think. I have slept with the same person for almost 5 years now haven't cheated or had anyone else.


----------



## x__amour

Where's the virgin options? Jokes. ;)
Just one. :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

x__amour said:


> Where's the virgin options? Jokes. ;)
> Just one. :)

I know, right?! Why is Melissa assuming we're all a bunch of loosey gooseies? I, for one, am saving myself. :smug:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I didnt want to assume we were all NUNS either. sorry babes


----------



## lov3hat3

8, i regret most of them lol.


----------



## divershona

oh dear, i dread these kinda of things ... but alot! :blush:


----------



## lauram_92

Um yeah.. :thumbup:

I feel like reborn virgin now though. Except if you exclude the other weekend :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Get outta my sex life Melissa! Is your next thread gonna be fave position?! Post a pic?!


...2 :)


----------



## stephx

4 x


----------



## holly2234

annawrigley said:


> Get outta my sex life Melissa! Is your next thread gonna be fave position?! Post a pic?!
> 
> 
> ...2 :)

Dont give her ideas! :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

5


----------



## Bexxx

1 :lol:


----------



## rainbows_x

9, I think? Haha.


----------



## smatheson

1:haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

I said 2 but came close to 3 FOB and me were together 3years broke up for 3months and I had sex with one other and nearly a one night stand with another but we couldn't :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

One :D


----------



## amygwen

5, which I thought was a lot but after this thread and the one I made a few months ago, LOL it's not really that much.


----------



## bbyno1

1-My OH


----------



## Julymom2be

Only 2 for me


----------



## EllaAndLyla

ummm... 6, But no more for me now! I too am a reborn virgin.... I feel it anyway. :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

16ish? :)


----------



## JadeBaby75

One!!!

Oh wait I forgot a rather strange encounter in high school.... so 2 i guess.


----------



## _ck

Let's just say I've had my fair share.. I went through a phase a couple years ago :blush:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

_ck said:


> Let's just say I've had my fair share.. I went through a phase a couple years ago :blush:

Me too! :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Get outta my sex life Melissa! Is your next thread gonna be fave position?! *Post a pic*?!
> 
> 
> ...2 :)

:rofl: bnb porn


----------



## _ck

EllaAndLyla said:


> _ck said:
> 
> 
> Let's just say I've had my fair share.. I went through a phase a couple years ago :blush:
> 
> Me too! :blush:Click to expand...

After having my LO, I don't even want anything to do with men anymore! So I'm just gonna say I'm a reborn virgin now; And i'll probaby keep it that way for a while :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Just my DH. :flower:


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Umm I went throu a phase also, so let say afew :\ lol


----------



## xgem27x

Anyone heard the song by "Lets Talk About Sex Baby" by Salt n Pepa??? 

Melissa, by chance were you listening to it when you made all these threads?!

You randy little perve! :winkwink:

Oh and I've only slept with OH xxx


----------



## lucy_x

one x


----------



## 112110

Two. FOB and OH.


----------



## cammy

2 but I like to think its just the 1


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

3 :shrug:


----------



## dreabae

Thisthread has made me feel like quite the slut :haha:

I went through my phase to lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

dreabae said:


> Thisthread has made me feel like quite the slut :haha:
> 
> I went through my phase to lol

:haha: i always think that when i see these threads on here,


----------



## Mii

:Dohh: I really dont want to say.
but lets just say its 5+ :blush: 
I had my slutty phase :haha:

Like ck said though, I feel like after Myles I am a reborn virgin :p


----------



## kattsmiles

Just the 1. Surprising considered how high my sex drive is.


----------



## unconditional

just my oh :flow:


----------



## hawalkden

2  one was a stupid stupid holiday mistake which I regret still to this day :evil: :blush: and the second one is my yummy OH :D


----------



## Lilys mummy

Just one :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

3 guys. Two were extremely regrettable, & I was very young & naive .. thinking we were going to be together forever :rofl:


----------

